# Groomer cut foot pad - would you go back??



## sandydlc

I took Lucy (8 months old) to the groomer today and we had a problem. When I went to pick her up, she was really excited to see me and was jumping around. As I was petting her the groomer was trying to explain that as she was clipping the fur on her foot pad she also clipped the pad and it was bleeding a little. While we were talking, the pad started bleeding much worse. We flushed it with water, put a pressure bandage on it and I rushed her to the vet. The vet treated the foot with antibiotic ointment, a bandage and said she would be okay in a few days once it scabs over.

It took me forever to find this groomer - she is a really nice lady who works out of her home and is really reasonable AND is the only one who's done Lucy's grooming properly (keeping her looking like a Havanese). She didn't charge me for today's visit and offered to pay the vet bill and she felt horrible.

She said that Lucy just twitched while she was clipping the foot and that's how it happened. To me it seems like an honest accident.

If something like this happened to your dog - would you go back to the same groomer??

Sandy


----------



## Scooter's Family

If I trusted her I would, it does seem like an honest mistake. I cut Gracie's nail too short and it bled and I thought I was far enough away from the quick but it's so easy to nick them.

I'm sorry her little foot was bleeding, I would have been really scared too. I hope it heals quickly for her!


----------



## davetgabby

Hey accidents happen . She fessed up and offered to pay . If your are happy with everything else why not take her back.


----------



## j.j.'s mom

i would go back..... others would have made it the poor dogs fault somehow and would not have waived the groom fee or paid the vet! i would have been happy with the grooming fee waived.


----------



## good buddy

It sounds like an honest mistake and these things can happen. I know how quickly a cut can happen since I just groomed Rufus and cut two of my fingers. Those scissors are very sharp! If your dog is comfortable with her and she does a nice cut, I'd go back again. She's been very up front with you and took the responsibility on herself. That's something another groomer may not have done!


----------



## good buddy

Oh I forgot to say....where are the pictures??? :becky:


----------



## ama0722

Accidents do happen. I have a friend who is a great groomer and a dog lover and she had a client who had been groomed for along time and was a retired show dog and the dog turned around and bite the scissors. It was a really bad cut on his tongue and she took him to the er vet right away and called his parents. Accidents definitely happen but being honest about them says a lot about the groomer. Now if there were more accidents, I might change my mind!


----------



## sandydlc

*Picture of Lucy w/bandage*

Thank you everyone for your responses. My husband and I discussed it and we agree that it does make sense to give our groomer another try.

I called her after the visit to the vet and she was so relieved to hear that Lucy was going to be okay. She is such a caring lady and truly felt terrible.

I know how jumpy Lucy is and the few times I've tried to clip her nails, it has made me nervous that I might cut too close to the quick.

Since Lucy is the first dog that I've ever had that requires grooming - this is like a whole new world to me. I think you can see from the picture that she does a great job and Lucy loves going there, which tells me a lot. She has a male Pekingese that Lucy loves to play with too.

I'm just glad that within a few more days the cut should be healed. She's also taking oral antibiotics to prevent any chance of infection.

Thanks again!!

Sandy


----------



## juliav

Lucy looks adorable bandage and all. It seems that it was just an accident and the groom was honest about the accident, didn't charge you and offered to pay the vet bill. Lucy's cut looks great and I would go back.


----------



## Cristina76

i would say give them another try..... I took my dog to the groomer once and they cut his pad really deep, and they didnt tell me.... when I took him home he was limping,, and i looked and was beyond upset.. I never went back... I coudln't believe the groomer didnt say anything to me......

Anyway she was totally honest... I say give her another try!!!


----------



## pjewel

It's funny. I'm sure it was an accident but I'd be afraid to go back. I'd probably start to do the grooming myself. However, I agree with everyone else that she does seem caring and mistakes can happen.


----------



## luv3havs

Since we all make mistakes, and she was contrite and caring after the cut, I'd go back. 
She did a wonderful grooming job!


----------



## good buddy

Lucy looks great and I'm sure she will be much more careful next time.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Lucy is adorable and the groomer does a great job. Murphy is so good when I brush him and usually very good if I have to clip out an especially stubborn mat but he can also be very feisty when I need to do a quick mat clip. I have never had a slip with the scissors but I will bet it can easily happen. I would definitely take Lucy back again.


----------



## SMARTY

I love for them to look like Havanese, your baby is adorable. This is also my first breed that requires grooming.

Definitely take her back to this groomer. Accidents do happen. She let you know, offered to pay and you like her work and looks to me like you are ahead of most of the members who are trying to find a good groomer.


----------



## marjrc

Lucy is adorable! Her look is a perfect puppy cut, in my opinion. Still very much Havanese and yet simple to maintain. I would return to this groomer seeing as she's quite honest, caring and does a great job. I'm sure Lucy has no problem going back as it sounds like she has fun there. If she did, then that would be another story!


----------



## Kathie

We had a grooming horror story with our poodle years ago but the groomer never said a word and I discovered when I got home and she was walking funny that she had razor-burned her whole belly area. It was bright red and raw and I was furious! I called the vet's office where it had been done and he had me bring her in and he gave her medicine for the pain and something to put on it, too. I could tell that he was angry at the groomer but he never once even apologized for it happening. So, that said, I would
be glad that the groomer acknowledged what had happened, apologized, waived the fee and offered to pay the vet bill. It sounds like an honest mistake and accidents do happen. Lucy looks adorable in her cut - you have found a good groomer!


----------



## KSC

It sounds like the groomer handled the situation really well. I would go back too - and I was ready to offer that opinion even before I saw the adorable picture - she did a really nice job otherwise.


----------



## imamurph

Sandy..I agree with everyone...the groomer handled this very professionally. I would go back


----------



## sandydlc

She's doing better today - very little bleeding but now that the bandage had come off, we've switched to a bootie to keep the paw covered. She was leaving it alone last night when we were in the room, but as soon as I put her in her crate, we could hear her chewing it. So, I was forced to pull out the dreaded cone and she slept on the floor in our room.

We've had the cone on her all day other than when she's eating or going out. This morning when I first took off the bandage, I just walked across the room to throw out the bandage and when I went back to take a look at her foot, she was going after it chewing and licking and she made it start bleeding again!! So, back with the bootie and the cone. <sigh>

I'm guessing we have another 2-3 days until it scabs over enough to let her go without the cone and/or bootie.

Thank you to everyone for all of the support!!


----------



## Havtahava

Sandy, your groomer sounds fabulous! She is professional and did a great job on the grooming. Dave & Sandi said what I was initially going to post.

I've cut the pad on one of my own dogs. It is awful, but accidents do happen, unfortunately. She was totally honest with you and offered to compensate you for her mistake. Definitely give her another chance. You'll never find a perfect groomer, but one who responds to a problem in this manner is way high up on my own rating scale. I'm so tired of people making excuses or blaming the dogs. Yes, dogs are irritated and want to get down from the table (not saying yours was either), but own the problem that occurred. She did! That's way beyond most.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes, I would go back to the groomer. The groomer told you about the accident and I am sure she got the bleeding to stop, but when your pup sees you he goes crazy with happiness like my pup does, and all this jumping around probably reopened the wound. 

Nice haircut!


----------



## sandydlc

*Doing better today!!*

I'm so amazed at how fast these little guys heal!! Lucy's paw is no longer bleeding and has scabbed over enough that I only have to put the bootie on her to go out. No more cone!!

I think I'll call the groomer again to give her an update and assure her that we'll return. I'm sure that she'll appreciate the call.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Happy to hear that Lucy is healing so well! She's just beautiful.


----------



## good buddy

Good to hear she's already healing up!


----------

